# 'Starting Out' knitted baby dress



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Marianna for another gorgeous pattern. I love it. This one is knitted in Peter Pan D.K. It has a sparkly thread through it. The lace stitch pattern I have chosen is called Inverted Hearts. I crocheted a little picot around all of the edges except the neckline. &#128158; I forgot to say for the hearts pattern I decreased a couple of stitches to make the stitch pattern fit. &#128512;


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

This is just beautiful!


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

re-inverted them, lovely


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

such a cute little sweater and thank you for posting the instructions for the lace hearts. can't wait to try it.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

That is so pretty!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Pretty Pinky sparkly dress! Love it &#128150;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

glassbird said:


> This is just beautiful!


Thank you glassbird. 💞


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

That's stunning, your knitting, heart pattern and wool. I love wool with sparkle through it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Magicnymph said:


> re-inverted them, lovely


Thank you Magicnymph.💞


----------



## ninaknitt (Jan 20, 2015)

This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

donna873 said:


> such a cute little sweater and thank you for posting the instructions for the lace hearts. can't wait to try it.


Thank you Donna, you're welcome.💞


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

NanaMc said:


> That is so pretty!


Thank you NanaMc. 💞


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Fabulous. Any little girl would love wearing this, your work is stunning as always.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Pretty Pinky sparkly dress! Love it 💖


Thank you Granny-Pearl. 💞


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mawsk 54 said:


> That's stunning, your knitting, heart pattern and wool. I love wool with sparkle through it.


Thank you mawsk 54. 💞


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Beautiful job!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ninaknitt said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you ninaknitt. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

DHobbit said:


> :thumbup:


Thank you DHobbit. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

janis blondel said:


> Fabulous. Any little girl would love wearing this, your work is stunning as always.


Thank you so much Janis. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kmangal16 said:


> Absolutely beautiful.


Thank you kmangal. 💞


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Not to repeat what others have said...but it really is very pretty. &#128077;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Nancyn said:


> Beautiful job!


Thank you Nancyn.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Roe said:


> Not to repeat what others have said...but it really is very pretty. 👍


Thank you Roe. 💞


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

OMG, that is a stunning little dress. It amazes me how creative you are.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mombr4 said:


> OMG, that is a stunning little dress. It amazes me how creative you are.


Thank you so much mombr4. 💞


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very beautiful.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

It's very pretty


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely simply lovely. Thank you for including the pattern and the yarn used.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This is really pretty, the hearts are cute. . I've got the dress pattern and it's on my to do list. :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How sweet!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

What a sweet confection of a dress! You do beautiful work.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

So beautiful! Fit for a little princess :thumbup:


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow gorgeous love the pink you did a great job


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

luree said:


> Very beautiful.


Thank you luree. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dccjb said:


> It's very pretty


Thank you dccjb. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grandday said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you grandday.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jinx said:


> Lovely simply lovely. Thank you for including the pattern and the yarn used.


Thank you jinx, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

BeverleyBee said:


> This is really pretty, the hearts are cute. . I've got the dress pattern and it's on my to do list. :thumbup:


Thank you BeverleeBee. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

StellasKnits said:


> How sweet!


Thank you StellasKnits. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

redquilter said:


> What a sweet confection of a dress! You do beautiful work.


Thank you redquilter. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katsch said:


> So beautiful! Fit for a little princess :thumbup:


Thank you so much Kathy. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sand101 said:


> Wow gorgeous love the pink you did a great job


Thank you Sand101. 💞


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

That's gorgeous and the sparkle yarn looks lovely too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

BobzMum said:


> That's gorgeous and the sparkle yarn looks lovely too.


Thank you BobzMum. 💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

That is so lovely Ros . The colour is gorgeous . I love it &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Sonja


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful dress! :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Pink hearts - how SWEET. I love to see little ones in all colors, but there's just something very special
about a little girl in pink. Love the pattern - lovely knitting.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

very pretty


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

That is really pretty Ros. I have knitted with this Yarn, it washes like a dream.

Jenny x


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> That is so lovely Ros . The colour is gorgeous . I love it 😍😍😍
> Sonja


Thank you so much Sonja, it was a quick knit, I really enjoyed making it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Naneast said:


> Beautiful dress! :thumbup:


Thank you Naneast. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Pocahontas said:


> Pink hearts - how SWEET. I love to see little ones in all colors, but there's just something very special
> about a little girl in pink. Love the pattern - lovely knitting.


Thank you Pocahontas, I love all colours on little ones too, but I still make at least one little outfit in pink. I need to make little matching Mary Jane booties to go with it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kimmyz said:


> Very sweet!


Thank you Kimmyz. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> very pretty


Thank you Huckleberry. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bisknit said:


> Adorable!


Thank you Bisknit. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Frances14 said:


> That is really pretty Ros. I have knitted with this Yarn, it washes like a dream.
> 
> Jenny x


Thank you so much Jenny, it is lovely yarn and so pretty.💞


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty wee dress,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kiwiannie said:


> Very pretty wee dress,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you kiwiannie. 💞


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome job :thumbup:


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jillyrich said:


> Awesome job :thumbup:


Thank you Jillyrich. 💞


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Beautiful, I love the color!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

harter0310 said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you harter0310. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lildeb2 said:


> Beautiful, I love the color!!


Thank you lildeb2. 💞


----------



## Hanner4 (Aug 7, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hanner4 said:


> Lovely!


Thank you Hanner4. 💞


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Sheila Payne (Mar 30, 2014)

Absolutely awesome. Is pattern free anywhere?


----------



## Sheila Payne (Mar 30, 2014)

This oattern would look awesome to use in baby blanket don't you think?


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

How very beautiful. The dress is fit for royalty.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

So pretty, love the hearts.


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful little dress- Good Job!!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tweeter said:


> very pretty


Thank you tweeter. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mad loch said:


> Beautiful 😃😃


Thank you Mad loch 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sheila Payne said:


> Absolutely awesome. Is pattern free anywhere?


Thank you Sheila, yes it is a free pattern by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. There is a knitted and a crochet version of this dress. I just picked a stitch pattern that I liked and used that instead of the stocking stitch. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sheila Payne said:


> This oattern would look awesome to use in baby blanket don't you think?


Definitely, that's my plan, I love this Inverted Hearts Pattern and I had never tried it before. I will be using it for lots of things now. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

cabbagehome said:


> Awesome.


Thank you cabbagehome. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gramma Bunny said:


> How very beautiful. The dress is fit for royalty.


Wow!!! Thank you Gramma Bunny. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kammyv4 said:


> So pretty, love the hearts.


Thank you kammyv4. I love the hearts too, I haven't tried it before, but will definitely be using it again. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lululuck said:


> Beautiful little dress- Good Job!!!!!


Thank you lululuck. 💞


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful, love the lace!


----------



## tieman7 (Jan 18, 2013)

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;love it!


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

So beautiful and creative. Can't wait to see a baby in it.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

This is very beautiful dress and the color is to pretty !!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Totally agree with everyone, beautiful, so girly. I have a new granddaughter so this is a must do. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Very talented and it shows in your work, what a darling dress.....so cute!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Very talented and it shows in your work, what a darling dress.....so cute!! Sorry, you would think I was new to posting.......no patience evidently this morning!! LOL


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Precious


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so sweet


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

That is really gorgeous! The color, the pattern, everything about it. You did a wonderful job.

Fiona. &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Holly T. (Jan 28, 2015)

Very beautiful! Any little girl would love this little dress.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous! Wonderful stitching.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you for the post! I was about to search for a DK pattern to use up yarn left from another project, and you've done all the work for me! This little dress is beautiful and if perfect for the yarn I want to use. Thanks again!!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

soo cute. well done


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

The little lady who receives this will look like a princess!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful Work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is very lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Your dress is adorable..I always look forward to seeing what you post,everything you knit is beautiful...Thanks for posting the pattern...


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, very lovely and very nicely made!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Perfectly Precious :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow! That is too pretty! Thanks so much for sharing the picture and the instructions. I'll say it again -- I just can't get enough of this pattern.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

that is so really nice


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Lovely work it is beautiful


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

You have done a beautiful job on this little dress. Love it and thank you for posting.


----------



## alinoca (Sep 9, 2014)

Ros thanks so much can you please post link to pattern?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

patm said:


> Beautiful, love the lace!


Thank you patm. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tieman7 said:


> 😍😍😍love it!


Thank you tieman7. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

LindaDH said:


> So beautiful and creative. Can't wait to see a baby in it.


Thank you LindaDH. It would be nice to see it on a little baby. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

supreetb said:


> This is very beautiful dress and the color is to pretty !!!


Thank you supreetb. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

whitetail said:


> Totally agree with everyone, beautiful, so girly. I have a new granddaughter so this is a must do. Thanks for sharing


Thank you whitetail, I will definitely be making more of these little dresses. I love the pattern.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Nana5 said:


> Very talented and it shows in your work, what a darling dress.....so cute!!


Thank you Nana5, I'm glad you like it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Nana5 said:


> Very talented and it shows in your work, what a darling dress.....so cute!! Sorry, you would think I was new to posting.......no patience evidently this morning!! LOL


Well I will just thank you again for your lovely comment Nana5. 💞


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful! Wish I had more girls to knit for but most of the grands and the great-grands are boys.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maryannn said:


> Precious


Thank you maryannn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

belencita7 said:


> Beautiful work


Thank you belencita7. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

SouthernGirl said:


> so sweet


Thank you SouthernGirl. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

knitpick said:


> beautiful


Thank you knitpick. 💞


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful little dress and love the pink! Maybe I sound a little stupid as I have knitted for along time but what does yfrn mean in the heart pattern? I know it probably means "yarn front" but what is the "n"?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Fiona3 said:


> That is really gorgeous! The color, the pattern, everything about it. You did a wonderful job.
> 
> Fiona. 😉😉😉


Thank you Fiona. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ramram0003 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you ramram0003.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Holly T. said:


> Very beautiful! Any little girl would love this little dress.


Thank you HollyT. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous! Wonderful stitching.


Thank you so much Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TexasKnitem said:


> Thank you for the post! I was about to search for a DK pattern to use up yarn left from another project, and you've done all the work for me! This little dress is beautiful and if perfect for the yarn I want to use. Thanks again!!


Thank you TexasKnitem, you're welcome. I can't wait to see your little dress when finished. Please post photos, I would love to see it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

justinjared said:


> soo cute. well done


Thank you justinjared. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Isuel said:


> The little lady who receives this will look like a princess!


Thank you so much Isuel. 💞


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very pretty dress.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

so pretty


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you kiwifrau. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

UteWhite1128 said:


> Beautiful Work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you UteWhite1128. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Munchn said:


> It is very lovely. :thumbup:


Thank you Munchn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jeanie L said:


> Your dress is adorable..I always look forward to seeing what you post,everything you knit is beautiful...Thanks for posting the pattern...


Thank you so much Jeanie L, I'm glad you like it and thank you for your lovely compliments, I really appreciate them. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

whitelawcs said:


> Cute!


Thank you whitelawcs. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yogandi said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you yogandi. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gramknits said:


> Wow, very lovely and very nicely made!


Thank you gramknits. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

arkynana said:


> Perfectly Precious :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you arkynana. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

NCNeedler said:


> Wow! That is too pretty! Thanks so much for sharing the picture and the instructions. I'll say it again -- I just can't get enough of this pattern.


Thank you NCNeedler. I agree with you, I love this pattern.💞


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Very beautiful work!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grommitt said:


> that is so really nice


Thank you grommitt. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Rosette said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you Rosette.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Patrina said:


> Lovely work it is beautiful


Thank you Patrina. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Frannyward said:


> You have done a beautiful job on this little dress. Love it and thank you for posting.


Thank you Frannyward, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Very sweet and very well done!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

alinoca said:


> Ros thanks so much can you please post link to pattern?


Thanks alinoca. 💞 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/starting-out-knitted-baby-dress


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

riversong200 said:


> Beautiful! Wish I had more girls to knit for but most of the grands and the great-grands are boys.


Thank you riversong200, you could make one and put it away for a future baby girl, there's bound to be a little baby girl in your life one day. Even if I have no one in mind I knit something just because I can. In the future I may not be able too, for whatever reason, I know my eyes are not as good as they once were. I make baby shawls, baby blankets, jumpers, cardigans, jackets, beanies, hoodies, booties and dresses and I give them to my GD Keira-Lee for any future children she may or may not have. She loves my knitting and I would be devastated if she didn't have anything from me. Her Mum still has all the baby shawls, blankets and clothes that I knitted for Keira-Lee all packed away. If Keira- Lee doesn't have children she can do what she likes with them. I'm hoping to make baby shawls for all of my nieces and nephews to put away for later on. 💞


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

That is so pretty!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Byrdgal said:


> Beautiful little dress and love the pink! Maybe I sound a little stupid as I have knitted for along time but what does yfrn mean in the heart pattern? I know it probably means "yarn front" but what is the "n"?


Thank you Byrdgal, there are never any stupid questions. It just means exactly that with yarn in front of needle. You are creating a yarn over. Hope this helps, if not please just ask me again. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jenval said:


> Very pretty dress.


Thank you Jenval.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

colleend2006 said:


> so pretty


Thank you colleend2006. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

snoopylover said:


> Very beautiful work!


Thank you snoopylover. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Very sweet and very well done!!!


Thank you Cheryl Jaeger. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bhappy41b said:


> That is so pretty!


Thank you bhappy41b. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bhappy41b said:


> That is so pretty!


Thank you bhappy41b. 💞 oops double post😀


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Very pretty. I love heart patterns. Your choice of yarn is perfect....every girl needs a pink dress with bling.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

charliesaunt said:


> Very pretty. I love heart patterns. Your choice of yarn is perfect....every girl needs a pink dress with bling.


Thank you charliesaunt. I agree every little girl needs a pink dress with bling. 😍💞


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Lovely, just lovely!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tracey511 said:


> 😍😍😍


Thank you tracey511.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

LinJurm said:


> Lovely, just lovely!


Thank you LinJurm. 💞


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kiwiflynn said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Kiwiflynn. 💞


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Just gorgeous! It is so pretty. Great knitting also.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dee in DM said:


> Just gorgeous! It is so pretty. Great knitting also.


Thank you Dee in DM. 💞


----------



## rittek (Dec 22, 2014)

Beautiful! The perfect pattern and yarn choice!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Sooo lovely!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

rittek said:


> Beautiful! The perfect pattern and yarn choice!


Thank you rittek. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Velsyl said:


> Sooo lovely!


Thank you Velsyl. 💞


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

This is beautiful


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brdlvr27 said:


> This is beautiful


Thank you brdlvr27. 💞


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful little dress! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kacey66 said:


> Beautiful little dress! Thank you for sharing.


Thank you kacey66, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## alinoca (Sep 9, 2014)

Ros absolutely fab!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

alinoca said:


> Ros absolutely fab!


Thank you alinoca, 💞


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

very pretty dress.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

very pretty dress.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Very pretty...I think yours looks so much more attractive that the original...I'm also putting this on my to-do list. I am a great fan of Marianna's patterns.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kusumbudhwar said:


> very pretty dress.


Thank you kusumbudhwar. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Maltova said:


> Very pretty...I think yours looks so much more attractive that the original...I'm also putting this on my to-do list. I am a great fan of Marianna's patterns.


Thank you Maltova, I love Marianna's patterns too.💞


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

what a pretty dress


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TabathaJoy said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you TabathaJoy. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jan the gran said:


> what a pretty dress


Thank you Jan the gran. 💞


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

How precious is this little knitted baby dress? VERY! Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ireneofnc said:


> How precious is this little knitted baby dress? VERY! Nice job! :thumbup:


Thank you ireneofnc. 💞


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

hajra said:


> Lovely!


Thank you hajra. 💞


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful, Ros, as always.

Leanna x


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

leannab said:


> Beautiful, Ros, as always.
> 
> Leanna x


Thank you so much Leanna. 💞


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grma16 said:


> Beautiful job.


Thank you grma16. 💞


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Metrogal said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you Metrogal. 💞


----------



## tieman7 (Jan 18, 2013)

What does the term"yon" mean?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tieman7 said:


> What does the term"yon" mean?


Yarn over needle. You are creating a yarn over. Hope this helps. 💞


----------



## tieman7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks...I thought that might be what it was....'never saw it in a pattern that way!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tieman7 said:


> Thanks...I thought that might be what it was....'never saw it in a pattern that way!


You're welcome tieman7. 💞


----------

